# AEMT bootcamp



## Bart (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone know any AEMT bootcamps for EMT's?  I'm looking for a real "bootcamp", an all day every day for a couple weeks program (probably with mandatory pre-program online learning).  I can take a couple weeks off work for that, but I have little hope that there will be a regular course near me any time soon and I obviously can't get to a regular college semester-long "one day a week" class or a "Tue/Thu evening" class.  Here's the problem, though, I need one that either also offers the NREMT AEMT skills test (psychomotor test), or plans the date of their test to fit in with a nearby skills test.  Obviously, since there isn't a program near me there's not really anywhere I can go that's set up to offer an AEMT skills test and I'm not about to try to take a couple weeks off to fly somewhere to turn around and fly somewhere else to take a skills test.

That Northern Cairn WAEMT program almost met my requirements, and it looked amazing, especially since I'm already a WEMT (EMT with my Wilderness First Responder, which your agency will only care about if you work out in the wilderness).  But they don't offer a skills test and Minnesota where the course is only offers a skills test once a month, which isn't a problem if you live there but I live in the backwoods of Southern California.

So, any AEMT bootcamp courses for EMT's which can help me get an AEMT skills test at the end of their course?


----------



## CFal (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.wildmed.com/wilderness-m...-professionals/advancedemtw-12-day-hybrid.php


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the response.  My mistake, I thought MI was Minnesota, but it's actually Michigan.  Anyway, 3w's dot wildmed dot com/wilderness-medical-courses/medical-professionals/advancedemtw-12-day-hybrid/course-2671.php shows that Northern Cairn hosts the Wilderness Medical Associates Int. WAEMT class in Petosky, Michigan, so it's the same course.


----------



## ktcb (Dec 3, 2013)

Bart - Can you tell me anything more about your concerns about the skills test? I, too, am thinking about the Northern Cairn W/AEMT hybrid class. I assumed that it prepared me to take any required tests for certification in my locale. Are you saying that it does not, or that you are looking for a class that offers both the curriculum and the opportunity to take the NREMT test within the same course time frame?

Thanks,

kev


----------



## Bart (Dec 3, 2013)

What's the point in taking the class if you're not going to also take the test?  You can sign up to take the written test anywhere, anytime, but you can only find the AEMT skills (psychomotor) test a few places.  If they aren't going to schedule their class to coincide with a local test (or simply make arrangements with the NREMT to offer the test themselves, which admittedly is more difficult because the person doing the testing can't have been one of the people teaching, etc.), then I'd have to find a local AEMT psychomotor test, and there aren't any local.  I'm sure it prepares you to take tests, but you'll have to sign up for both the written test (not a problem, that happens everywhere) and also for the skills test and it's that latter test which could be problematic for you -- it is for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait. 

You're in SoCal and can't find an AEMT psychomotor exam? 

The exam is like 8 hours long max. You can't take a 3 day weekend and a mini road trip a couple hours in any direction?


----------



## Bart (Dec 4, 2013)

Not if I'm already taking a couple weeks off to go drive out to Michigan and back.  The only AEMT psychomotor tests that I can find are up around San Francisco.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

You should be able to jump in on a Paramedic practical skills examination and only test on the AEMT skills. Call around to some testing centers who are offering Paramedic testing and just ask.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2013)

Robb said:


> Wait.
> 
> You're in SoCal and can't find an AEMT psychomotor exam?
> 
> The exam is like 8 hours long max. You can't take a 3 day weekend and a mini road trip a couple hours in any direction?



The AEMT level isn't used very much in CA. you are either an EMT or a Medic.


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Where in SoCal do you live? Chances are that going for your AEMT is a waste since most locales don't recognize it.

Even if your locale recognizes it, it'll be very hard to find employment as a AEMT. IF you walk into a company with your AEMT they'll probably just stick you as a regular EMT since they don't operate at the AEMT level. I know San Diego and San Bernardino technically recognize the AEMT level, I haven't heard of anyone operating at the level, except for a very limited set of public agencies.


----------



## Bart (Dec 5, 2013)

I live in San Bernardino.  I work for camps and operate as a "Wilderness EMT".  I also use my training as a volunteer for public disaster preparedness/training.  Most ambulance agencies, like AMR, wouldn't recognize my "wilderness" training or care one whit about it (other than the continuing education hours I could mark down for the class and earning it), or care about my amateur radio license (currently General and I'll go for my Extra in March), or care about any of the other certs that my employers and volunteer agencies care about, like as far as ropes and climbing goes I'm an ACCT level 2 instructor (ACCT doesn't cert, but everyone who uses those standards trains to particular levels).  Again, a traditional ambulance service wouldn't care jack about that and if I worked for one I wouldn't use it "at work".  Luckily for me, though, I don't work for a traditional ambulance service.

That's probably why there aren't any AEMT psychomotor skills near me, though, and unlike Michigan where most places are within a couple hours drive of each other, the Northern part of California is a good 10+ hours away, what with traffic.

Anyway, the question isn't, "Why bother getting additional training if most employers in my area don't care about that training," the question is, "This particular course doesn't fit me for these reasons.  Where can I find another one that would fit me better, namely one offered in a compressed time frame (and not just a day or two a week like most schools do) and that either offers an NREMT psychomotor skills test or is run at a corresponding time with one happening in the area?"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 5, 2013)

Bart said:


> Not if I'm already taking a couple weeks off to go drive out to Michigan and back.  The only AEMT psychomotor tests that I can find are up around San Francisco.



I have two words for you. 

Las Vegas. 

That's three hours one way from San Bernardino . That means you could drive there that morning, take the test and drive home in the same day. Albeit a very long day...

The urban areas in NV require I/P staffing on ambulances.


----------

